# Dan's combo 2ch-H/T system



## dwr (May 13, 2010)

Here is the equipment list.
Amps: Jolida JD-1000P, Rotel RMB-1075, (3) Behringer EP-4000 (subwoofer amps)
Preamps: Rotel RSP-1068, Conrad Johnson PV14L (not pictured..out for modifications), Jolida JD 9A
Disc players: Jolida JD 100 cd, Oppo 83SE (out getting the Modwright tube mods)
Tuners: Polk digital reference XM tuner, Rotel RT 940 AX analog tuner, Hughes Directv HD tuner
DAC: MHDT Paradisea+
Misc: Behringer DCX-2496 crossover for subwoofer management, Mac iBook G-4 cds ripped to Apple lossless
Rack and Speaker stands: DIY
Video: Panasonic TC-P58V10 58" plasma
Speakers: Mains - Geddes Abbey 12A, Surrounds and Center - Definitive Technology mythos 1 surrounds, CLR 2200 center
Subwoofers: All DIY 18" Maelstrom X in a 6 cu/ft sealed enclosure, 15" Dayton Titanic MK III in a 6.2 cu/ft sealed enclosure, 12" peerless in a 2.8 cu/ft ported enclosure, 2 Dayton 15" Titanic MK III, with 18" Exodus Audio passive radiators in Sonotubes (these are LFE subs)
Room Treatment: Broadband 3" pyramid acoustic foam behind speakers, bass corner traps (all by the foam factory)


----------



## dwr (May 13, 2010)

And here is the stuff I forgot on the original post.

Turntable: VPI Scoutmaster Signature JMW memorial arm with valhalla wiring, Dynavector Karrat 17D cartridge.
AC conditioners: Panamax 5510 AC regenerator, Monster Reference Power Center HTS 3500 MK II


----------



## dwr (May 13, 2010)

Sorry for the photos Sonnie, I suppose if I had read your post on instructions BEFORE I posted my stuff I would have seen the no photo part......its been one of those days!!!


----------



## bb0bbby (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks great!


----------

